
Show HN: Discover the most requested technologies for IT Jobs - pacuna
https://skills.technology/
======
willio58
Lists like these make me wonder when–if ever–will .NET fall in popularity?

~~~
oceanghost
If I may defend C#... I don't care for the MS platform, nor visual studio, but
the language itself is very well designed IMHO. It's not flashy, nor sexy, but
it gets the job done, and done well. I've written hundreds of thousands of
lines of C# on OSX. I know when I pick C# for a project I am not going to run
into any gotchas or rough parts of the language.

If C# has a problem, its how low its cognitive load is. The dumbest
"programmer" I've ever met was able to call himself a C# programmer, and
likewise, for some of the finest minds I've met.

That being said my preferred language is Ruby.

~~~
pacuna
Yes, and besides they have other tools gaining traction, like F# which I've
heard good things about.

